# Google- What Is Diverticulitis? What Is Diverticular Disease? - Medical News Today



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">What Is Diverticulitis? What Is Diverticular Disease?Medical News Today, UKAs there are several illnesses and conditions with similar symptoms, such as *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*), diagnosis of diverticular disease is not easy. A doctor can rule out other conditions by having some blood tests done. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

